# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Türk Dünyası Ortak Ordusu Resmen Kuruldu

## veli

ORDU.jpg
Türkiye'nin da aralarında bulunduğu 4 ülkenin katılımıyla merkezi Ankara olan Avrasya Askeri Statülü Kolluk Kuvvetleri Teşkilatı kuruldu.

Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı'ndan yapılan yazılı açıklamada, Türkiye, Azerbaycan, Kırgızistan ve Moğolistan'ın katılımlarıyla TAKM'nin 25 Ocak'ta Bakü'de, kurularak faaliyetlerine başladığı bildirildi.

Açıklamada, katılımcı ülkelerin askeri statülü kolluk kuvvetleri arasında işbirliğini geliştirmeyi öngören TAKM'nin hiçbir ülke ve kuruluşa karşı oluşturulmadığı belirtilerek, sadece barışa hizmet etmeyi ve vatandaşlarına insan odaklı çağdaş kolluk hizmeti vermeyi hedeflediği kaydedildi.

Bütün üyelerin oy birliği ile ilk dönem başkanlığı ve teşkilatın daimi sekretaryalığı görevinin Türkiye'ye verildiği belirtilen açıklamada, ilk dönem başkanlığını 2014 yılı Mayıs ayına kadar yürütecek olan Türkiye'nin, Kırgızistan'a devredeceği ifade edildi.

Üyeler arasında karşılıklı bilgi ve tecrübe değişimini amaçlayan ve bölgedeki bütün ülkelere açık teşkilatın ismini, kurucu üye ülkelerin baş harflerinden alan "TAKM"ın, sembolü ise "at" olarak belirlendi.

----------

